
Perkeep: Personal Storage System - Permanently Keep Your Stuff, For Life - pcr910303
https://perkeep.org
======
zimpenfish
I run Perkeep and I am amused by the infrequent emails I get from Google going
"This app has access to your google accounts! We don't think it's safe!!!
PANIC STATIONS!!"

